# Mr Black looking for new home



## blondeirene (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I am a new member on this forum.
Looking to find some help and advice.
I have got cat, domestic short black hair" MR. Black" but can not keep him any longer. 
His story is the tricky one. I fostered him for 5 months now, my sister moved over to another country and could not take him with her so I agreed to take him. at that time i did not know that my little boy is allergyc to cats and dogs :crying: he is only 1 year old.
I can not let him in to the house becouse of my boy's allergy but it is heart breaking to see Mr. Black staing only in the garden and with winter coming I dont know what to do. I dont want him to end up in the cage at some resque centre.
Mr. Black is around 6 years old very friendly cat I have ever known, very independant he loves his garden, can stay all day curled up on the sun or hide in some bushes for a good nap. mad about a grooming brush:001_tt1:
At my sisters house he use to sleep on the sofa.
I want to find him a good home and good person to look after him. ( now I am crying:crying::crying::crying I got to attached to him.
Please let me know if any one what to home him for good.
I am living in london area (hampton)
Please email me
Regard Irene


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O he's beautiful!

Liz


----------



## semiferal (Jul 22, 2011)

any idea how he gets along with other cats?


----------



## blondeirene (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi
I think he will get use to be not only one cat. He is ok with my neighbours cat, they even sleep together on top of my shed.


----------

